

Hacker Monthly #6 + Free Special Issue - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-6.html

======
rdela
as I point out in the other HM #6 thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856078>

since the debate PDF is free to download, Cheng Soon didn't make a clickable
table of contents for it on the site, but here are links to original articles:

Programming Languages? [http://postabon.posterous.com/why-i-chose-common-lisp-
over-p...](http://postabon.posterous.com/why-i-chose-common-lisp-over-python-
ruby-and) <http://thecleancoder.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-clojure.html>

Key Decisions Google Founders Made? [http://www.quora.com/What-were-
the-4-or-5-key-decisions-that...](http://www.quora.com/What-were-
the-4-or-5-key-decisions-that-Larry-Page-and-Sergey-Brin-made-in-the-early-
days-of-Google) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1502765>

New York or San Francisco? [http://adgrok.com/new-york-will-always-be-a-tech-
backwater-i...](http://adgrok.com/new-york-will-always-be-a-tech-backwater-i-
dont-care-what-chris-dixon-or-ron-conway-or-paul-graham-say)
[http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/901431677/choosing-new-
yo...](http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/901431677/choosing-new-york-over-
san-francisco)

Git or Mercurial? [http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/12/still-hatin-on-git-
no...](http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/12/still-hatin-on-git-now-with-
added-actual-reasons/) <http://yehudakatz.com/2010/05/13/common-git-
workflows/> [http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/05/why-i-switched-to-git-
fr...](http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/05/why-i-switched-to-git-from-
mercurial.html)

